# 2013 Reebok CrossFit Games



## RangerRudy (Oct 2, 2013)

If you missed it the first time, it's on ESPN now.


----------



## goon175 (Oct 3, 2013)

Yeah I watched the girls compete tonight. Just watching that pool workout made me tired...


----------



## RangerRudy (Oct 4, 2013)

goon175 said:


> Yeah I watched the girls compete tonight. Just watching that pool workout made me tired...



Swimming combined with bar muscle-ups is frickin' insane.


----------

